# how to get reactivated for Flex



## zbest1966

I was deactivated because not I did not show up for my blocks. How to get reactivated?


----------



## Shangsta

You will probably have to have someone at a warehouse do it for you. They highly frown on that though so no guarantees.

I've heard of some people having to sign up all over again with a new email..


----------



## vegetto

zbest1966 said:


> I was deactivated because not I did not show up for my blocks. How to get reactivated?


I don't understand? If you didn't want to work, why did you accept the block in the 1st place? im assuming things happen, But you had to get a # of em' to be deactivated


----------



## soypana

How many blocks did you miss to get deactivated?


----------



## zbest1966

soypana said:


> How many blocks did you miss to get deactivated?


I think 4 I am not sure


----------



## Shangsta

You're probably done. They said they were going to step up enforcement on people who didn't forfeit two hours before their shift.


----------



## galileo5

Shangsta said:


> You're probably done. They said they were going to step up enforcement on people who didn't forfeit two hours before their shift.


One hour, not two.


----------



## Shangsta

galileo5 said:


> One hour, not two.


I think it depends in my city they upped it to two.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> I think it depends in my city they upped it to two.


Do tell ? I know I don't have all the answers and every now and again
I learn something new on these boards. I do know that Seattle Amazon is not just Amazon.
It's SEATTLE AMAZON. They do things a bit different at home. If 2 hours is the rule there,
it could become an NAFC network rule later. Thanks for sharing. 
Now i've got something new to check on. kewl.


----------



## Qtpa2d

I just got an email tonight that I've been deactivated. Does this mean fired with no recourse? The reason they gave me is that I had 4 occurrences of not returning undeliverable packages back to the station after my block. I've NEVER done this! I've been working for them steadily for 4 months. I've received emails from them on occasion about this issue and immediately emailed them back saying there must be a snag in the system, because I didn't have any packages to return. I even got a call from someone at the warehouse at 10p, telling me to bring back a package they claimed I had. I said I had no such package and the person was rude and more or less thought I was lying to her. I called "Support" to talk to someone regarding this deactivation and because I had been deactivated, there was nothing they could help me with and was told email was my only option. Wow, we know how our email support is, shitty, to say the least. Generic responses to questions and sometimes not even the right topic. Ugh! (Still waiting for a response from them, 8 hours and counting.....) Anyone else have anything like this happen to them? I'm going to the warehouse tomorrow and demanding to speak to someone in person to get down to the bottom of this. Wish me luck!


----------



## Shangsta

Qtpa2d said:


> I just got an email tonight that I've been deactivated. Does this mean fired with no recourse? The reason they gave me is that I had 4 occurrences of not returning undeliverable packages back to the station after my block. I've NEVER done this! I've been working for them steadily for 4 months. I've received emails from them on occasion about this issue and immediately emailed them back saying there must be a snag in the system, because I didn't have any packages to return. I even got a call from someone at the warehouse at 10p, telling me to bring back a package they claimed I had. I said I had no such package and the person was rude and more or less thought I was lying to her. I called "Support" to talk to someone regarding this deactivation and because I had been deactivated, there was nothing they could help me with and was told email was my only option. Wow, we know how our email support is, shitty, to say the least. Generic responses to questions and sometimes not even the right topic. Ugh! (Still waiting for a response from them, 8 hours and counting.....) Anyone else have anything like this happen to them? I'm going to the warehouse tomorrow and demanding to speak to someone in person to get down to the bottom of this. Wish me luck!


Thats awful I am sorry to hear that. Did you accidently mark your packages as undeliverable? Although the app tries to prevent screen shotting maybe in the future you screenshot the screen that says "Congratulations you have completed all your deliveries."


----------



## Qtpa2d

There won't be a chance to do that. If you've been deactivated, doesn't that mean you've been fired?


----------



## Qtpa2d

Can someone maybe explain to me what being "deactivated" really means please!


----------



## Shangsta

Qtpa2d said:


> Can someone maybe explain to me what being "deactivated" really means please!


You cant get shifts someome at the warehouse has to reactivate you.


----------



## Qtpa2d

I thought it meant I was done, as in fired! I will go in on Monday and speak to someone. All the supervisors there seem to like me, because I don't reject anything or refuse routes, so maybe that's a plus. I was over here moping. Thanks for a heads up!


----------



## Shangsta

Qtpa2d said:


> I thought it meant I was done, as in fired! I will go in on Monday and speak to someone. All the supervisors there seem to like me, because I don't reject anything or refuse routes, so maybe that's a plus. I was over here moping. Thanks for a heads up!


But beware there are no promises. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Thank you! It just sucks to be deactivated for something that you didn't do. If I was guilty of doing these accusations, I would totally own it and not be bothered by it, but the opposite.


----------



## limepro

Qtpa2d said:


> Can someone maybe explain to me what being "deactivated" really means please!


It does mean "fired" as in deactivated from service, no longer able to work. A few people have been able to get reactivated no harm in trying but I don't think warehouse personnel are able to do it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Qtpa2d said:


> Thank you! It just sucks to be deactivated for something that you didn't do. If I was guilty of doing these accusations, I would totally own it and not be bothered by it, but the opposite.


 I sympathize with your frustration as this gig will do that to you! The worst part about these things is that everything is a mystery and to be discovered at OUR own peril!
So, if you want or "need" to work, keep contacting them. I think you mentioned you phoned support? If not, keep calling and writing. Go to the warehouse to discuss with someone to try to figure out what caused the problem. 
Honestly, you should have done that on the 2nd "false" notice and immediately talked to the warehouse people to see what was causing it. Let this be a lesson for others, bring such an issue to attention of someone.

Hopefully they will be able to figure out what went wrong and you can get back to work!


----------



## UberPasco

Qtpa2d said:


> Thank you! It just sucks to be deactivated for something that you didn't do. If I was guilty of doing these accusations, I would totally own it and not be bothered by it, but the opposite.


Judging from your posts, I would buy a collar, food bowl, maybe a little sweater, and name this puppy. You own it.


----------



## gaj

So you are saying that you are:

1) Scanning and leaving with the correct number of packages in each route (Phx checks this before they let you leave)
2) Scan and deliver each package
3) Never hit "unable to deliver"
4) Get the "congratulations you are finished" at the end of the route (and not being automatically routed back to the warehouse by the GPS.)

and they are still saying you should have been bringing packages back?!

If that is the case, it is clearly a mistake. I would go to the warehouse at a slow time (after 4pm) and talk to a blue vest... most of the blue vest guys and gals in Phoenix are pretty reasonable.

g


----------



## Qtpa2d

Yes, you are correct, never had issues! I actually just went back thru all of my emails from them and I responded every time with a message stating that there must be a problem, because I didn't have packages. I received the "Congrats" message at the end of every delivery. I had only received one message back from Amazon Flex about making changes and it wouldn't reflect in my ratings. One night, I even received a call at 10p (finished my route at 4p) from the warehouse, telling me to bring back a package that was marked as undelivered. I told her, I didn't have any packages. She was rude and more or less accused me of lying. This is the extent of the bs that I've been dealing with. If I ever had any issues while I was on deliveries, I would never hesitate to call support and they always say, they would take care of things, don't worry about it, etc. I have no problem calling them to CMA, if nothing else. Frankly, it's utter chaos! As far as the people in blue vests, I've never even spoken to any of them in the 4 months I worked there. I scan my shit, check out and jam. Who are they anyway? And if it might help my case, I will definitely go later in the day, so that I can chat with someone. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Qtpa2d

As a matter of fact, in the 4 months I worked there, I think I've only had undelivered packages, maybe 3(?) times. I usually have to pass the warehouse on my way home, so it would never be a big deal for me to take any back anyhow.


----------



## Philt

I had the exact same problem, brought back a package and the next day I got an email about not returning packages. At first, I assumed that it wasn't properly processed the night before but after bringing the issue up with a blue vest he confirmed that the package was properly processed. We just assumed that it's some sort of glitch in the system that is affecting some drivers and he submitted a ticket for it. 

For the future I would take down the address,route number, date, and time of any returned packages so if it happens again they can check that the package has been returned and process.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Philt said:


> I had the exact same problem, brought back a package and the next day I got an email about not returning packages. At first, I assumed that it wasn't properly processed the night before but after bringing the issue up with a blue vest he confirmed that the package was properly processed. We just assumed that it's some sort of glitch in the system that is affecting some drivers and he submitted a ticket for it.
> 
> For the future I would take down the address,route number, date, and time of any returned packages so if it happens again they can check that the package has been returned and process.


Thanks, but there won't be a next time. I even mentioned it in the email to them to get in touch with the customer and verify that they did indeed receive the package, but they would rather accuse us instead.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Qtpa2d said:


> Thanks, but there won't be a next time. I even mentioned it in the email to them to get in touch with the customer and verify that they did indeed receive the package, but they would rather accuse us instead.


And, I never knew we could even talk to the blue vested people about these type of issues. I thought by immediately replying back to the email was the only option I had. I always spoke to support when something didn't go right in the app and they would always say 'no problem, you're good,' so I thought I was. Lo and behold, I obviously wasn't! The CYA thing doesn't always work I guess.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Qtpa2d said:


> And, I never knew we could even talk to the blue vested people about these type of issues. I thought by immediately replying back to the email was the only option I had. I always spoke to support when something didn't go right in the app and they would always say 'no problem, you're good,' so I thought I was. Lo and behold, I obviously wasn't! The CYA thing doesn't always work I guess.


Sorry, I just re-read your message, my issue wasn't that. I was getting emails stating, that I didn't bring back packages that were marked "undelivered". I didn't have any packages in my car at the end of these blocks to bring back to the station. I had delivered all of my packages and received the "job well done", after each and every delivery. This is the issue.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Shangsta said:


> You cant get shifts someome at the warehouse has to reactivate you.


At my warehouse, no one has that ability.


----------



## Oketch

I pay a hacker friend of mine to get me back into the system if my account is deactivated he charged me $400


----------



## Qtpa2d

Wow, not a very good friend if he charged you!Haha


----------



## limepro

Oketch said:


> I pay a hacker friend of mine to get me back into the system if my account is deactivated he charged me $400


One of the warehouse managers was telling me people have found a way to reflash the app if banned, they are working on a fix.


----------



## Bimal99

Qtpa2d said:


> I just got an email tonight that I've been deactivated. Does this mean fired with no recourse? The reason they gave me is that I had 4 occurrences of not returning undeliverable packages back to the station after my block. I've NEVER done this! I've been working for them steadily for 4 months. I've received emails from them on occasion about this issue and immediately emailed them back saying there must be a snag in the system, because I didn't have any packages to return. I even got a call from someone at the warehouse at 10p, telling me to bring back a package they claimed I had. I said I had no such package and the person was rude and more or less thought I was lying to her. I called "Support" to talk to someone regarding this deactivation and because I had been deactivated, there was nothing they could help me with and was told email was my only option. Wow, we know how our email support is, shitty, to say the least. Generic responses to questions and sometimes not even the right topic. Ugh! (Still waiting for a response from them, 8 hours and counting.....) Anyone else have anything like this happen to them? I'm going to the warehouse tomorrow and demanding to speak to someone in person to get down to the bottom of this. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bimal99

Qtpa2d said:


> I just got an email tonight that I've been deactivated. Does this mean fired with no recourse? The reason they gave me is that I had 4 occurrences of not returning undeliverable packages back to the station after my block. I've NEVER done this! I've been working for them steadily for 4 months. I've received emails from them on occasion about this issue and immediately emailed them back saying there must be a snag in the system, because I didn't have any packages to return. I even got a call from someone at the warehouse at 10p, telling me to bring back a package they claimed I had. I said I had no such package and the person was rude and more or less thought I was lying to her. I called "Support" to talk to someone regarding this deactivation and because I had been deactivated, there was nothing they could help me with and was told email was my only option. Wow, we know how our email support is, shitty, to say the least. Generic responses to questions and sometimes not even the right topic. Ugh! (Still waiting for a response from them, 8 hours and counting.....) Anyone else have anything like this happen to them? I'm going to the warehouse tomorrow and demanding to speak to someone in person to get down to the bottom of this. Wish me luck!


Did you get your account reactivated? My account is also deactivated and I wrote them 4 days ago, but haven't got any responses.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Wh


Bimal99 said:


> Did you get your account reactivated? My account is also deactivated and I wrote them 4 days ago, but haven't got any responses.


Why did they deactivate you? From what I can tell if it wasn't some sort of app or software glitch or something like that you're done and not getting back on.


----------



## Shangsta

Sweitzeram said:


> Wh
> 
> Why did they deactivate you? From what I can tell if it wasn't some sort of app or software glitch or something like that you're done and not getting back on.


He posted in another thread he drove a two door car. The warehouse guy warned him and told him not to do it again. He did it again and got deactivated. I think hes done.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah.. See ya later.. Not sure what you expect?


----------



## Sweitzeram

I remember the thread now.. His excuse was someone else at the warehouse was OK with it after getting told not to do it again.. And then get caught by the same guy who warned him next time.. Not a very good move.


----------



## soypana

I've been driving a 2 door car for 5 months now without any problem. Maybe the guy didn't like you or something.
I'm lucky the guys at my warehouse are not assholes.


----------



## Sweitzeram

soypana said:


> I've been driving a 2 door car for 5 months now without any problem. Maybe the guy didn't like you or something.
> I'm lucky the guys at my warehouse are not assholes.


You mean you're lucky the guy at your warehouse doesn't care about the rules you signed up for? Only a matter of time... My warehouse has went through 3 managers in the last 6 months.. Your days are numbered.


----------



## Bimal99

Oketch said:


> I pay a hacker friend of mine to get me back into the system if my account is deactivated he charged me $400


Can he do it for other people ? Lol


----------



## William Sheldon

Anyone care to weigh in on this one? I received a deactivation notice this morning stating that Ive essentially gotten too many "customer expectation" emails about missing parcels....

Heres my case though. Over 7 weeks I have delivered 1585 packages during 61 blocks. I arrived ontime everytime for all 61 blocks and of the 1585 packages only 13 have been reported missing for a 99.185% success rate.

Riddle me this: How does a guy who is on time for 61 consecutive blocks with a 99.185% success rate get deactivated? I guess they expect perfection??


----------



## Shangsta

William Sheldon said:


> Anyone care to weigh in on this one? I received a deactivation notice this morning stating that Ive essentially gotten too many "customer expectation" emails about missing parcels....
> 
> Heres my case though. Over 7 weeks I have delivered 1585 packages during 61 blocks. I arrived ontime everytime for all 61 blocks and of the 1585 packages only 13 have been reported missing for a 99.185% success rate.
> 
> Riddle me this: How does a guy who is on time for 61 consecutive blocks with a 99.185% success rate get deactivated? I guess they expect perfection??


Granted we have all gotten the customer expectations email. 13 sounds excessive even for as many as you have done.

I have only gotten the customer expectation email twice. I guess my question for you is what were you doing to ensure you stop getting them? Do you leave them visible from the street? Are you hiding them and not making them easy to find? Are apartments the culprit?


----------



## jester121

So you average 9 blocks a week, and 2 lost packages per week? 

I dunno, I'm still new, but running at the numbers from that angle makes it sound less impressive than your 99.185%.


----------



## William Sheldon

13 out of 1585 is by far non excessive. Its a 99.185% success rate!! I have done everything from leave notes to call customer service etc etc. I deliver in the hoods of philly so no I do not leave packages visable from the streets and no apartments are not the culprit here either. I actually prefer an apartment because the majority of the offices take the packages here. The local warehouse manager seems to be just as confused as I am but couldnt offer anything other then suggesting I send an appeal email then let him know what happens.

I have several friends and relatives whom deliver for USPS, UPS, FEDEX ETC. Everyone of them said management would never have an issue with a 99+% success rate. This is for logistics btw.


----------



## William Sheldon

jester121 said:


> So you average 9 blocks a week, and 2 lost packages per week?
> 
> I dunno, I'm still new, but running at the numbers from that angle makes it sound less impressive than your 99.185%.


You are obviously clueless! A 99+% success rate is what delivery drivers strive for! I achieved that over a 7 week period and was deactivated? Get a clue, your "angle" on the #s isirrelevant!


----------



## jester121

William Sheldon said:


> You are obviously clueless! A 99+% success rate is what delivery drivers strive for! I achieved that over a 7 week period and was deactivated? Get a clue, your "angle" on the #s isirrelevant!


Umm... not to be argumentative, but -- didn't you just get deactivated for your proud 99.185% achievement?


----------



## William Sheldon

You sir are an idiot!! I simply came on to this forum with people like shangsta who know what they are talking about to try and figure out why asshole!! Not to be trolled by some immature idiot with nothing better to do with his time. Either contribute or gtfo!!


----------



## Shangsta

William Sheldon said:


> 13 out of 1585 is by far non excessive. Its a 99.185% success rate!! I have done everything from leave notes to call customer service etc etc. I deliver in the hoods of philly so no I do not leave packages visable from the streets and no apartments are not the culprit here either. I actually prefer an apartment because the majority of the offices take the packages here. The local warehouse manager seems to be just as confused as I am but couldnt offer anything other then suggesting I send an appeal email then let him know what happens.
> 
> I have several friends and relatives whom deliver for USPS, UPS, FEDEX ETC. Everyone of them said management would never have an issue with a 99+% success rate. This is for logistics btw.


99% sounds close to perfect but its misleading. I think all of us are over 99%. I get a few disappearing, like I said its happened to me but 13 seems like alot. I have delivered somewhere between 4 or 5K and like I said I have only gotten two. I am not saying I am perfect, I could easily be in your shoes.

I feel like its worth talking to a blue vest at your warehouse. I know some of them say they cannot reactivate drivers but I dont believe that is true. The blue vest at mine said they can access our accounts from their computer.


----------



## William Sheldon

No crap we strive for 100% but lets be real here. 100% is impossible. Idc who or where you drive and Im not trying to brag. What Im trying to figure out is why a driver whom is over the 98% mark would be deactivated. Its especialy concerning when the WH manager agrees with me but just tells me to let him know what happens with the appeal process.. This also makes me think he is capable of doing something but just wants to see how it plays out first.?.?.?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I think the problem is you're not factoring in the percentage of blocks completed without a missing package. Yes, overall your at 99% package delivery rate but your percentage of completed "blocks/routes" without a missing package is around 80%. So, factor that in and it will bring down your delivery rating overall. Of course that is if you only had one missing package at a time or per block/route. If you had multiples, again, another factor.

As well it's only been 7 weeks in for you and that also factors in. If you had 100 plus blocks/routes and spread over a few months, might not be a problem. 

Something for everyone to consider. We can all just guess at what causes deactivation so these are just opinions and observations.


----------



## William Sheldon

And that is the biggest problem with the program. No rhyme or reason for anything and then no explanation when that "anything" happens. I sent the appeal email. Doubt it will do any good, but i guess its worth a shot.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

William Sheldon said:


> And that is the biggest problem with the program. No rhyme or reason for anything and then no explanation when that "anything" happens. I sent the appeal email. Doubt it will do any good, but i guess its worth a shot.


 Sure can't hurt to try. If you do have a warehouse manager on your side you can also try to plead the case to them see if they might be willing to "intervene" if possible. I have no clue if they can or can't. But honestly, something would have to change on your side or it will happen again.

I think all of us who have been doing this long enough know it's not something you can "rely" on for anything either on a short term or long term basis(of course there are those who are exceptions to the rule) and any of us can be deactivated at any time. Too many things out of our control and too many unknowns. I try to make the most of it and make it work for me as best as I can.


----------



## William Sheldon

Well Im not really sure what I can do to change my routine. I knock on doors, leave notes, call customer service, and even return packages (with fear of being deactivated for that) when theres obviously nowhere to leave them...

The warehouse guy seemed like he may be able to help but again it seems as if he wants to see how it plays out first. FYI he did not seem to think 13 out of 1585 was very concerning either. Esp in this city where the majority of "missing packages" are more then likely low life scumbags trying to get something for free out of Amazon.

Yeah 9 weeks in, 7 with reports and that has become quite obvious. Gotta love getting axed a week before the bills are due when you've been doing it FT though!


----------



## Sweitzeram

You asked a question and get all pissed when people answer. 13 out of 1,500 seems high to me as well... I haven't had one go missing in my last 1,500... Maybe even my last 2,500 now. What 98 percent mark are you talking about? Seems like more than 1 person on here has been told it's around 3 packages out of 500 is the threshold.


----------



## William Sheldon

I get all pissed when people troll and fail to contribute to the topic at hand!! I remember reading somewhere in the 180+ pages of the main thread that a 98% success rate is what they are looking for. You see, this is precisely the problem. I read 98%. You hear 3 outta 500...Which is it? How do we know? How do we find out? I guess they'll be hearing from my attorney when this doesnt get figured out.


----------



## Sweitzeram

William Sheldon said:


> I get all pissed when people troll and fail to contribute to the topic at hand!! I remember reading somewhere in the 180+ pages of the main thread that a 98% success rate is what they are looking for. You see, this is precisely the problem. I read 98%. You hear 3 outta 500...Which is it? How do we know? How do we find out? I guess they'll be hearing from my attorney when this doesnt get figured out.


You don't know... And that is probably done on purpose... You have read the contract you agreed to right? Good luck finding an attorney who will even write them a letter after reading it... Even if you were an employee and not an ic you'd have a hell of a time finding an attorney to take the case.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Realistically it's not in amazons interest to tell us... It'd be very easy to keep track of it and make sure a package disappears when you are exceeding their expectations.


----------



## William Sheldon

So basically it goes back to what I said in the begining with Amazon. They get a rize outta ****ing with people and couldn't care less about their contractors or employees. 7 days before rents due....Ah well youre deactivated for whatever reason we choose today??? ****ED UP!!!


----------



## Shangsta

William Sheldon said:


> I get all pissed when people troll and fail to contribute to the topic at hand!! I remember reading somewhere in the 180+ pages of the main thread that a 98% success rate is what they are looking for. You see, this is precisely the problem. I read 98%. You hear 3 outta 500...Which is it? How do we know? How do we find out? I guess they'll be hearing from my attorney when this doesnt get figured out.


Heres the thing. No one here is trying to troll you. We are just saying none of us have gotten 13 C.E. emails over the course of two months. Most of us are nowhere near that.

I totally agree with you that Amazon is vague and it sucks they dont tell you exactly what number deactivates you but Uber is no different. As independent contractors we dont have the same rights as an employee so while you may choose to get your attorney involved, I dont know to what avail that will help.


----------



## Shangsta

William Sheldon said:


> So basically it goes back to what I said in the begining with Amazon. They get a rize outta &%[email protected]!*ing with people and couldn't care less about their contractors or employees. 7 days before rents due....Ah well youre deactivated for whatever reason we choose today??? &%[email protected]!*ED UP!!!


I understand your frustration and I hope you are able to pay your bills. What I tell any Uber and Flex driver is that this is not stable income. You could be deactivated at any moment without just cause, better to supplement with this job than to do it full time unless you have some savings should things go awry.


----------



## William Sheldon

So jester121 was being a productive member of this conversation.

Do any of you deliver in Philthydelphia where theres nothing but degenerates trying to get over on someone all day everyday. Shit maybe I shoulda just stole the packages myself? At least I woulda gotten something outta this shitshow!!

Furthermore, apparently Every one of you has missed my point about the WH "blue vest" being in agreement with me as well!!

Thanks for the concern, however when you live check to check then get deactivated a week before bills are due youre screwed!! No way around that!! THANKS AMAZON!!!


----------



## Sweitzeram

Honestly the blue vest guy probably just wanted to get on with his day and told you what you wanted to hear. We all get your points and realize it sucks. . However none of us (except you it seems) are surprised by what happened and that's the difference.


----------



## William Sheldon

Uhhh yeah I am suprised to say the least! I pickup blocks regilously, never turn them back, showed up for 61 of 61 on time all with a 99% success rate on my deliveries. Uhhh yeah slightly suprised!!!


----------



## FlexDriver

William Sheldon said:


> Uhhh yeah I am suprised to say the least! I pickup blocks regilously, never turn them back, showed up for 61 of 61 on time all with a 99% success rate on my deliveries. Uhhh yeah slightly suprised!!!


The only 2 options you have are emailing support and secondly talk to the supervisor. If I was you I will talk to the supervisor and explain the situation nicely (may be along with nice Starbucks Coffee for 2) NOT with the attitude you have shown here, as it not going to solve your problem here!


----------



## Sweitzeram

Maybe call one of your many friends who work for UPS, USPS , FedEx, etc? Flex isn't the only delivery option out there and it sounds like you have expectations for an employee/employer relationship as opposed to an ic anyways.


----------



## jester121

William Sheldon said:


> So jester121 was being a productive member of this conversation.
> 
> Do any of you deliver in Philthydelphia where theres nothing but degenerates trying to get over on someone all day everyday. Shit maybe I shoulda just stole the packages myself? At least I woulda gotten something outta this shitshow!!
> 
> Furthermore, apparently Every one of you has missed my point about the WH "blue vest" being in agreement with me as well!!


Maybe the blue vest guy just wanted the ranting lunatic to leave his workspace before the situation escalated into violence or something? Because you may not realize it, but you come across as completely irrational, bordering on psychotic. Don't be surprised if you get the same reaction from your attorney.

You may find this hard to believe, but every city is pretty much the same, whether Chicago, LA, or Philly. I lived there for a couple years and I agree, it's a shit hole, but there's nothing unique about it in terms of package delivery.

Good luck to you.


----------



## William Sheldon

Yeah because you were at the warehouse while i was having a calm and collective conversation with said blue vest. Do us all a favor and leave this conversation.


----------



## UTX1

Bwaahhaahaa !  Jester, the new guy called you an asshole and and idiot !
You wrote back and called him irrational and psychotic... This is almost funny...

I'm all of those things and much much more....and worse. If they only knew...
Somedays I can't believe they let me walk around amongst other human beings.

After thousands of packages and hundreds of flex hours, I'm here to tell you:
Amazon can kiss my ass. Any day and anytime at the drop of a hat.
Even as the work still gets done, I will do as I choose and choose what I will do.
If that option was to no longer be available, something else would be.
Then, i'd go and do that. For now, I do this. No worries either way.

It is unconscionable to allow another party to dictate the terms of my survival.
I ain't letting it happen. This may not help someone else, but it works for me.

People, make sure to have an ace in the hole, something in reserve.

Don't depend on Amazon.

I'm am saying yes work there and get the money for sure, but don't depend on it.
Even if you think your doing good and all is well, the machine may disagree one day.
I've already made plans for that day, not if but when it finally comes...

edit: ...and no, it doesn't involve an AR-15 and a backpack full of C4....
I have better ideas. Rather make some money instead.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Bwaahhaahaa !  Jester, the new guy called you an asshole and and idiot !
> You wrote back and called him irrational and psychotic... This is almost funny......... I have better ideas. Rather make some money instead.


You can do better than that! are you sick today?


----------



## UberPasco

William Sheldon said:


> Do any of you deliver in Philthydelphia where theres nothing but degenerates trying to get over on someone all day everyday. Shit maybe I shoulda just stole the packages myself? At least I woulda gotten something outta this shitshow!!


You live in Philly area don't you? You forgot to add everyone is a victim of discrimination.
BTW, the 98% you are referencing is the on-time rate that the warehouses are targeted with for Prime Now. Losing 1 out of every 100 packages is ludicrous. For many here that would be one a day! For me that would be once every three days.

For the record: 6 months, close to 200 blocks, ZERO late arrivals, ONE late delivery (1 hr given to me with less than 20 min to deliver), and ZERO customer expectation emails.


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> You can do better than that! are you sick today?


Yes I am....not physically, just sick in the head. 
So, I went to the psychiatrist for an examination.
He said, same as like you asked, "...what's wrong with you ?"
I said, " Doc, I feel like a dog ! " He says, " how long have you felt this way ?"
and I tell him, "...ever since I was a puppy..."

The doctor just stares at me for a minute, then he says,
"...why don't you lie down on the couch and tell me about it.."
I say, " I would, but I'm not allowed on the couch..."

I tried to lick my balls and he kicked me out....


----------



## UTX1

...and for what it's worth

Jester is not an asshole. I really doubt Mr William is a psycho either.
It just sucks eggs to lose a gig, especially one you don't mind doing.
Much worse if it's a gig you really like or enjoy doing. On top of that,
add to the mix the aggravation of all the bills being due and the holidays ahead.
These things can make for some very unhappy times.

OP could likely get re-activated, so by sometime next month and
another thousand packages later, here's to hoping those concession deliveries
are down to maybe just a couple, instead of 13. Something to work toward.

In almost a year, I think I've been informed of maybe something like 5 or 6
packages that didn't make it. That would be less than one per thousand.
I'm always on time too. AFTER ALL THAT, I don't feel any greater security
that the gig will be there tomorrow or the next day. Even if I held a
"perfect" record, if there is such a thing (like an undefeated NFL team)
I would still have the attitude that if it's here then great, I'll do it.
It can be gone at anytime, without warning or notice.
I would waste no time finding something else to fill the gap.

Amazon can still kiss my ass without notice as well. That part won't change.


----------



## jester121

I actually am, but I wasn't being one in this thread until psycho boy's meds wore off.

I'm with UTX though; I do the job like I care about it and like I need it, knowing I could walk away or be kicked to the curb at a moment's notice, and not give it a second thought.


----------



## UTX1

jester121 said:


> I actually am, but I wasn't being one in this thread until psycho boy's meds wore off.


Just promise that you won't divulge the secret asshole handshake. Okay ?

The Grand Poobah might get wind of it and then we'd all be in deep sh*t.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Bimal99 said:


> Did you get your account reactivated? My account is also deactivated and I wrote them 4 days ago, but haven't got any responses.


Nope, never did! I wrote about 5 emails and heard nothing back at all! I'm working for another courier, so all's good.


----------



## Young ST

This William Sheldon tool needs to get a real ****ing job hahahahahahaha wow


----------



## WMUber




----------

